# Lathed up some mokuti...



## pinkpanda3310 (Feb 7, 2021)

After recording myself and looking back through the video i often think "jeez i **** fart around sometimes"  or  "what did i do that for??", all part of the learning curve   It's a bit long and uninteresting even if you like watching machining vids.  Oh, and you'll have to excuse my bare belly...


----------



## Aukai (Feb 7, 2021)

I like how the colors came out...


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Feb 7, 2021)

I like it too.  I also liked the gold-blue combination but that had some marred finish to it.


----------



## ddillman (Feb 7, 2021)

nice looking flashlight


----------



## Flyinfool (Feb 7, 2021)

That is really awesome.

So how do you get the patterns of color?


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Feb 7, 2021)

Mokuti is the titanium version of damascus (steel) or mokume gane (copper/nickel).  Different grades of titanium are layered then twisted and forged together.   Applying heat brings out the colour.  The different grades colour differently which brings out the pattern


----------



## Aukai (Feb 7, 2021)

Who supplies the stock?


----------



## darkzero (Feb 7, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Who supplies the stock?



Check out Chad Nichols. He didn't invent mokuti but he's well known in the custom knife world for his damascas, etc. He doesn't always have stuff in stock though.

Very cool guy, I met him in person at a knife show some years back.


----------

